# Just Got Back



## burbach (Sep 29, 2005)

Just returned from a 4 day hunt in ND. Got our limits each day. Tons of birds. Best place to find them is in the cattails. The early snow had them bunched up pretty good. Found and saw very few singles. When you found where they were, 20 or more would flush. Lots of hens. Should bode well for next year if winter is good. My dog was so hyped up, she started doing Sammersaults.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Whar part of the state were you in? Not looking for an exact spot, Im just going out for the first time this coming weekend and could use a little help. I will be in the SE part of the state by Oakes. you or anyone else that can help can pm me or email me at [email protected] i would sure apreciate some help. I am going out with a friend and my 5 month old pointing lab and i cant wait. Thanks for any help you can offer!!


----------

